# new start



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


What on earth? 

You're a stubborn one, aren't you?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


My...
That sounds unattractive on your part. Kinda arrogant.

Never let that information out. Even to a friend. What is unattractive today, looks mighty good next month.
The truth runs downhill, finds the lowest point and sinks in.

Just Sayin'

SCM


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

What a mess, to quote another thread.

Your plan will not end well, at all.

You certainly will let her know she is not attractive to you. There are a myriad of ways she will know. This is assuming some woman falls prey to your ploy.

There is no chance this will work.

So, have you considered seeing a psychiatrist to try to discover why you think only movie stars are attractive? Or considered moving to Los Angeles?

Do you make all your dating choices from a book that has only a single portrait shot? You know, no words?


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

minimalME said:


> What on earth?


I know right?

Arrogant? Stubborn? I'm just taking on the advice I've been given...

anastasia6 said - 


> Sit down do some introspection, face reality and try dating some normal girl even *gasp* ones who need to lose weight or haven't had a boob job.


Mrs Holland said - 


> So it is OK for you to find some women unattractive but not OK for some women to find you unattractive?





> What are you finding unattractive about the women you can get?


Livvie said - 


> I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

By the way, I've been to Hollywood, etc. etc. etc. My wife was born down there. In person the movie stars are just... people. Nothing special. Most women at work are just as gorgeous, if not more so.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


Rest assured, the vast majority of those women probably feel the same about you. It's just life and we all know how unfair it can be.

Maybe this experiment will force you to look for interesting people, instead of those who value others depending on what they look like.*

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

There needs to be a chemistry that can be based partly on looks and partly on the sort of person they are, their character and personality. 
We are all attracted to different sorts of people and like different looks. To actually choose to go out with someone you dont find at all appealing seems like a waste of time. 

You always come across as being very bitter and angry and that will put people off for a start.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Anastasia must not have been clear. When she said sit Down and do some introspection she meant learn how to value things other than looks. Be realistic and learn to be happy with yourself And with others who aren't perfect. I find people attractive by their actions.

When I met my hubby had you asked me my physical type he would not have met several things I find attractive. But I still knew by the end of the first date that I had hit the goldmine and wanted to marry him. 24 years later we are still married. Neither of us now would probably be all that attractive to others BUT we are happy. He gets more sex than he can handle and I have the spouse of others dreams. None of it based on looks even though when we met we were both attractive people.

I was kinda trying to say happiness rarely relies on looks. If you learn how to value other things you may find lots of normal girls attractive and lots more dates. 

I can see you still need to do that sit down or some IC might be in order.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Oh and watch the movie Shallow Hal


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


So, your idea of lowering your standards is to date someone who is not "attractive?"

I somehow think that you might already have standards that some people might consider low. Well, if not low, then rather shallow.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

It seems everything is all about looks to you. No one is perfect, stop being so superficial, stop trying to find the perfect LOOKING women.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Passive aggressive


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> So, your idea of lowering your standards is to date someone who is not "attractive?"
> 
> I somehow think that you might already have standards that some people might consider low. Well, if not low, then rather shallow.


Well yes I do - baldness. I've said this many times before, I've lost attraction points due to losing hair which is one reason why I should probably lower my standards because I am now not as good looking as I once was.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> It seems everything is all about looks to you. No one is perfect, stop being so superficial, stop trying to find the perfect LOOKING women.


What's a perfect looking woman!? 
In any case, as I keep saying I'm talking about initial physical attraction which is not shallow or superficial rather the starting point of dating and relationships.
I'm not making things up here, I'm saying things as it is - Sure some women are attracted to bald men but generally speaking bald men don't fare well dating wise. Online dating statistics have proved that men who don't have hair are less likely to be contacted and messaged than their male counterparts with hair -

http://blog.timesunion.com/kristi/2009/03/31/women-5-times-more-likely-to-go-for-men-with-hair/9687/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...uccessful.html
https://www.belgraviacentre.com/blog...less-handsome/

Those are just three articles as well. I'm sure you can find many more. So call me superficial, shallow etc. all you want but I'm backing up my claims or rather these claims back up what I've been saying.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> Well yes I do - baldness. I've said this many times before, I've lost attraction points due to losing hair which is one reason why I should probably lower my standards because I am now not as good looking as I once was.


I think you need counselling to help you with your self-esteem issues.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> Well yes I do - baldness. I've said this many times before, I've lost attraction points due to losing hair which is one reason why I should probably lower my standards because I am now not as good looking as I once was.


When I met my husband on line 13 years ago we were both in our late 40's. He was going thin on top then and I thought he was amazing. I still cant believe how blessed I am that he wanted me and married me 9 months later.

Honestly this is in your imagination, there are loads of women who like bald men or for whom its not an issue. I keep saying this as do others, but you ignore us. I was on various on line Christian dating sites for 2 years, I guess I could have blamed something about my appearance for that(as you are doing) but I didn't. I am glad that I had to wait as I got the best man I could have asked for. 

If you think that being on line is putting yourself at a disadvantage, then do things to met people in person. Join clubs, take up hobbies, sports, do voluntary work, go to speed dating.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My Momma always used to say, "attractive is as attractive does."

I've never seen an unattractive woman that was riding me like Secretariat.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> What's a perfect looking woman!?
> In any case, as I keep saying I'm talking about initial physical attraction which is not shallow or superficial rather the starting point of dating and relationships.
> I'm not making things up here, I'm saying things as it is - Sure some women are attracted to bald men but generally speaking bald men don't fare well dating wise. Online dating statistics have proved that men who don't have hair are less likely to be contacted and messaged than their male counterparts with hair -
> 
> ...


It's sad to me that this is such a huge obsession for you.

In terms of commiserating, being pregnant changed my body forever. My skin stretched out and didn't go back. Although I had plastic surgery almost 20 years ago, I still have stretch marks and very long scar. My ex-huband didn't mind at all because he was with me during all the changes and he understood that it went along with having children. 

But now, in terms of a new relationship, I'm very aware of my physical imperfections, and I think about them a lot.

Having said that though, it's who I am, and there's very little I can do to change it. A man will either see beyond that, or he won't.

I think doing the best we can with what we have is important. Staying in shape, good hygiene, dressing well. 

Be the best you. Accept yourself.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


This is victim-like woe is me. Instead of coming away from the advice you've been given with the attitude of, I'll strive to be the best person I can be and will be waiting to meet a women I am attracted to who is also attracted to me because she sees my positive qualities, you state you are going to pursue women you are not attracted to.

That's awful.

First of all, I think you made this post to see what kind of responses you would get as you are feeling sorry for yourself.

Secondly, that's just simply awful to pursue someone you aren't attracted to. That's LYING. That's LYING to these women.

That's awful and if you do this, lead sometime on by *acting like* you are into them by pursuing them when you know you aren't attracted to them...I hope karma gets you.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Livvie said:


> That's awful.
> 
> First of all, I think you made this post to see what kind of responses you would get as you are feeling sorry for yourself.
> 
> ...


I think it is awful and lying, but YOU are one of the people who challenged me when I stated how there were women who showed interest in me (online) but I said I wasn't attracted to them so that was that. Or should have been. Yet you came out with this - 

Quote:
I second the question... what are you finding unattractive about the women who ARE attracted to you?


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

minimalME said:


> It's sad to me that this is such a huge obsession for you.
> 
> In terms of commiserating, being pregnant changed my body forever. My skin stretched out and didn't go back. Although I had plastic surgery almost 20 years ago, I still have stretch marks and very long scar. My ex-huband didn't mind at all because he was with me during all the changes and he understood that it went along with having children.
> 
> ...


Thank you, an example of a positive, encouraging response without resorting to calling someone names simply because they don't agree with what's being said.


----------



## haveandhold (Jan 15, 2018)

worriedwithfear said:


> Thank you, an example of a positive, encouraging response without resorting to calling someone names simply because they don't agree with what's being said.


I didn't see any name calling in this thread.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is the second thread of yours that I've read. In both, you cry that no one worth dating will ever be interested in you because you are bald/balding. Men and many women tell you that baldness has nothing to do with your overall attractiveness and point out many, many famous and handsome bald men. Bald, with a GOOD ATTITUDE, has nothing to worry about. A few handsome and sexy bald men...

Jason Statham
Bruce Willis
Woody Harrelson
Vin Diesel 
Tyson Beckford 
Billy Zane
My Boss
My wife's Uncle George
My Cousin Chuck

I'm not sure if you are playing the teenaged girl "I'm so ugly" pouty face thing so everyone will tell you you arent, or if you're actually clinically depressed. But it's old, dude. I have no Idea what you look like but I can tell by your words that you are a VERY unattractive person. At least, this sad-sack, crying over nothing version of you is.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep keep thinking it's your hair and not your crushing insecurity. 

Just want to say I shave my head in my mid 40s. Went to a concert the other day and the women at the metal detector told me I was beautiful. Right in front of my wife too. 2 years of working out has payed off. 

Get is good shape and learn to dress well. But you can be George Clooney but if you are this insecure you will never have any luck.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

> Men and many women tell you that baldness has nothing to do with your overall attractiveness and point out many, many famous and handsome bald men. Bald, with a GOOD ATTITUDE, has nothing to worry about. A few handsome and sexy bald men...


If you had read both my previous threads then you would have also read the links I included which gave factual evidence that women find bald men less attractive. Online statistics have proved that women are less likely to respond to men who don't have any hair. I'm talking about that initial physical attraction, this has nothing to do with personality. I've lost count of how many times I've said this. I guess in a way I want to bring it to peoples' attention and speak the truth of the matter. Looks aren't everything but they're essential to begin with. If a woman doesn't find a short guy or a bald guy attractive because he's short then it's not happening, regardless of the great personality he may have, in the same way a fat chick may be caring, funny, feminine etc. but she's still fat, so that's going to turn many men off just on that fact alone. 



> I have no Idea what you look like but I can tell by your words that you are a VERY unattractive person. At least, this sad-sack, crying over nothing version of you is.


I can only speak from my experience so I'll elaborate. 
When I was a bit younger and had hair even a buzz cut a few years ago I was an attractive guy, had plenty of attention from women just in public and matches on dating sites. When I started losing my hair things started to change and now totally bald I don't receive the same level of attention at all...at least certainly not from women I deem to be attractive. Overall, I would say less matches and messages on dating sites.

Why? Because I believe that I'm not as attractive as I once was when I had hair therefore the women that I once pursued are probably now above my league hence the lack of attention. It's no coincidence. This is why I conclude that baldness turns women off. That's how I see it. You and quite a few others on here see it differently but calling someone unattractive simply because you don't agree their point of view...!? Sounds like you're triggered and offended if anything and it does appear that many people on this forum are easily offended. Then again, the truth does tend to offend so no surprise I guess.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Passive aggressive


Beta male behaviour.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

worriedwithfear said:


> I Online statistics have proved that women are less likely to respond to men who don't have any hair.


Dear god man, go out and live your life. 

Online statistics? Why because they had a sample pool of thousands? Or the two people they picked up on the street? Also if the question is loaded i.e would you date a guy with hair or not of course 99% of them would pick hair. Test it again by bringing on a young Michael Jordan in his prime wearing a suit and probably it would swing back to a majority picking the bald guy.

Online statistics, lowering your standards to talk to less attractive women.

Go read NoMoreMrNiceGuy.

"Less attractive" women.. sheesh


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> > That's awful.
> ...


Yep. And again, I will ask, what are you finding unattractive about the women who are attracted to you?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The type -- or certain looks or whatever -- that someone could attract when they are younger doesn't always continue throughout their life -- for numerous reasons. That's just reality. Adjust and move on.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Op, I apologize. You are right. You were right all along. Who are we to tell you that you can have a fulfilling adult relationship with a beautiful woman. You are correct, and you cannot. All you can hope for is some sub-human troglodyte, and hope she is willing to settle also. The best thing that could happen, short of the sun burning out, would be blindness. Then you may never know how hideous God has made you. But at least you'll know that you were right, all along.

Although, mentally healthy women really, really like self-loathing, pessimistic depressed guys, so you never know what kind of quality catch you may get if you keep this up. Happy fishing.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Livvie said:


> Yep. And again, I will ask, what are you finding unattractive about the women who are attracted to you?


And I did answer that in the previous thread - "What I'm finding unattractive about the woman that are attracted to me? Well, just purely a lack of physical attraction, that's it, in exactly the same way some women don't find me attractive."

It is how you bring up the question though, almost implying that I shouldn't find anyone un-attractive or something..which would then contradict what you said earlier, hence my last post? I may be wrong...so you can explain further if you want.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


Hmmmm....wondering if the women who agree to meet you are also lowering their standards and pursuing men they don't find attractive.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Op, I apologize. You are right. You were right all along. Who are we to tell you that you can have a fulfilling adult relationship with a beautiful woman. You are correct, and you cannot. All you can hope for is some sub-human troglodyte, and hope she is willing to settle also. The best thing that could happen, short of the sun burning out, would be blindness. Then you may never know how hideous God has made you. But at least you'll know that you were right, all along.


Well it's important to have hope and I do know there are some women who do find baldness attractive so maybe I will meet someone, who knows. I hope I do. I'm just saying bald guys have to work a little bit harder to get stand out. It's interesting to hear opinions but reality speaks for itself and I still maintain that it's rare to see a bald guy hooked up with a very attractive lady.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Hmmmm....wondering if the women who agree to meet you are also lowering their standards and pursuing men they don't find attractive.


It's certainly possible.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait,... If he lowers his standards, and the women lower their standards, does he have to lower his standards again? And the ladies too? Dear God, where will it end? Filthy bald men and slightly overweight women writhing in the gutters, making love to rusty cans and old shoes?! All because they are in a spiraling trap where they won't admit that they deserve one another? "If I can't love an Angel then I'm only good enough to kiss frogs". You might start a revolution with your radical philosophies, which may lead to extinction of the species. Please, please don't take us all down with you.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Wait,... If he lowers his standards, and the women lower their standards, does he have to lower his standards again? And the ladies too? Dear God, where will it end? Filthy bald men and slightly overweight women writhing in the gutters, making love to rusty cans and old shoes?! All because they are in a spiraling trap where they won't admit that they deserve one another? "If I can't love an Angel then I'm only good enough to kiss frogs". You might start a revolution with your radical philosophies, which may lead to extinction of the species. Please, please don't take us all down with you.


You do have quite an imagination! Well if you're not bald, you have nothing to worry about! 
I don't think a revolution needs to start, it's already reality in my mind to some extent.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If the whole point of dating is to find someone who is attractive and attracted to you....then there is no point in seeking women who are not attractive to you. You won't like them. 

Why not learn to love yourself, seek women who you find attractive, and hope they are not shallow enough to discount you due to baldness? 

Isn't that what you want in the end? 

And ya, bald is sexy.... unless you have a really weird shaped, freckled head.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

SunnyT said:


> Why not learn to love yourself, seek women who you find attractive, and hope they are not shallow enough to discount you due to baldness?
> 
> Isn't that what you want in the end?


As Tommy Wiseau would say, "that's the idea!"


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> OMG now freckles are off the table? How about salt and pepper facial hair? This poor man is already horribly disfigured - don't give him anything else to worry over. He might jump.


I wouldn't say baldness equals disfigurement, that's a tad extreme. I do tend to grow my facial hair and always keep it reasonably well trimmed.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. And again, I will ask, what are you finding unattractive about the women who are attracted to you?
> ...


Are they overweight? Are they missing teeth? Are they dirty/ungroomed? Are they manly? Are they uneducated? Do they not have attractive faces? What?

If they are normal weight, healthy, well groomed, educated, feminine, pretty, and it's just that you aren't finding anyone particularly attractive, then guess what, that's ****ing life.

Sometimes it takes a lot a lot a lot a lot of looking to find someone who lights your fire.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator message:-*

Please keep it civil, folks.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

What's the matter maxwedge, no more sarcasm in the tank? 
I have a feeling he was a bald man himself hence why he got so triggered.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

No, I'm at work and had to leave the desk. But since you're having the mods remove my posts I'll just leave you to your pitty party. Good luck. And no - I have a full head of hair, but don't define my value by it..


----------



## haveandhold (Jan 15, 2018)

worriedwithfear said:


> After the excellent advice I've received on here, I'm going to lower my standards and start pursuing women I don't find attractive. I'll see how that works out.


Ok, so you are going to lower your standards and pursue unattractive women. I don't see anything wrong with that. If that is what you want to do, then do it. 

What else are you looking for in a woman besides looks?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> No, I'm at work and had to leave the desk. But since you're having the mods remove my posts I'll just leave you to your pitty party. Good luck. And no - I have a full head of hair, but don't define my value by it..


Your posts were removed because they breached the guidelines.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> No, I'm at work and had to leave the desk. But since you're having the mods remove my posts I'll just leave you to your pitty party. Good luck. And no - I have a full head of hair, but don't define my value by it..


I posted a genuine IT inquiry in non-relationship section and you came out with your triggered sarcastic comments so yeah the mods removed them because it was irrelevant and stupid. I do need a resolution with that thread so serious responses only. 
Clearly I have a hit a nerve with you for whatever reason otherwise why bother going to this much effort, especially given that you're at work!?


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

haveandhold said:


> Ok, so you are going to lower your standards and pursue unattractive women. I don't see anything wrong with that. If that is what you want to do, then do it.
> 
> What else are you looking for in a woman besides looks?


You're the first person to ask me this! 
Caring, doesn't play mind games, honest, likes travelling, genuine, someone I can just be myself with most importantly.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> Well it's important to have hope and I do know there are some women who do find baldness attractive so maybe I will meet someone, who knows. I hope I do. I'm just saying bald guys have to work a little bit harder to get stand out. It's interesting to hear opinions but reality speaks for itself and I still maintain that it's rare to see a bald guy hooked up with a very attractive lady.


You know nothing of what you speak. Your attitude tis amusing.

MrH is bald and sexy as hell, women flirt with him often and many of my friends have commented on his appearance (pretty much all of my friends and family have commented on his outstanding character). I am a very attractive lady and he rocks my world.

Bald men can be super hot, men with hair can be super hot. Is not the hair that makes the man, it is his attitude, sadly Sir you don't seem to have either.


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like a horrible plan but it seems like there is some type of back story I am unaware of.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I don’t understand the point of a whole new thread. We covered ALL of this crap in the last one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I don’t understand the point of a whole new thread. We covered ALL of this crap in the last one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whingers just love whinging. Self flagellation must feel good to some people.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

"MrH is bald and sexy as hell, women flirt with him often and many of my friends have commented on his appearance (pretty much all of my friends and family have commented on his outstanding character). I am a very attractive lady and he rocks my world"

Well you would obv say that as he's your man. You see him as a whole package. Did you meet him when he was bald?


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Interesting how everyone is saying I'm shallow and superficial etc because I'm talking mostly about that initial physical attraction but then when I do mention what else is important, no one bothers to respond to that!
Anyway, I've started making my plans to get the hair transplant done and I'll let you know how it goes so you can encourage your bald friends to do the same.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

"I am a very attractive lady and he rocks my world."

Very modest too


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> "MrH is bald and sexy as hell, women flirt with him often and many of my friends have commented on his appearance (pretty much all of my friends and family have commented on his outstanding character). I am a very attractive lady and he rocks my world"
> 
> Well you would obv say that as he's your man. You see him as a whole package. *Did you meet him when he was bald?*


Yes


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> "I am a very attractive lady and he rocks my world."
> 
> Very modest too


Modest lol. You have non stop stated that you are being judged on appearance (personally I think it is your personality) and you have no issue commenting on women's appearance. Do you think only outsiders see our appearance and can judge if we are attractive or not? I am attractive, big deal, I'm happy to say so. Many might find me unattractive but that means diddly squat to me, what others think of your appearance should not be ruling your world.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

"Is not the hair that makes the man, it is his attitude, sadly Sir you don't seem to have either."

So you've just admitted that having no hair is an unfortunate thing! Hopefully MrH doesn't read this!


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Don’t let a forum bring out the sarcasm and negativity from you. Personally if you only want to pursue attractive women then do for it. Looks is just one part of the equation. Unfortunately You have to take the whole package too. I know pretty people who are all about selfies and showing if their lives. If that rocks your boat go for it!


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

"Modest lol. You have non stop stated that you are being judged on appearance (personally I think it is your personality)"

And like I've said before and keep saying I'm talking about the initial physical attraction, you know the factor that makes you want to talk to someone in the first place, whether it be online or in person. My entire point has been that bald men are at a disadvantage when it comes to attracting physically beautiful women and this is something I see reflected by reality. Of course many of you disagree


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

"Don’t let a forum bring out the sarcasm and negativity from you. Personally if you only want to pursue attractive women then do for it. Looks is just one part of the equation. Unfortunately You have to take the whole package too. I know pretty people who are all about selfies and showing if their lives. If that rocks your boat go for it!"

Yes fair point.
I do clearly want more than just a physical attraction though as I explained and listed other factors in my previous post.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> "Is not the hair that makes the man, it is his attitude, sadly Sir you don't seem to have either."
> 
> So you've just admitted that having no hair is an unfortunate thing! Hopefully MrH doesn't read this!


um no I did not admit that having no hair is an unfortunate thing, as previously stated I have no issue with bald or not bald. In fact I even said (which you ignored) that bald can have some sexy advantages such as "come and rub that bald head on my arse". 

I am saying that a man with a great attitude should not be disadvantaged by being bald. You have neither hair or a good attitude.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

> In fact I even said (which you ignored) that bald can have some sexy advantages such as "come and rub that bald head on my arse".


 You did say that, fair point. 



> I am saying that a man with a great attitude should not be disadvantaged by being bald.


I want to believe that but the reality of the situation is not in agreement with the bald man. I mean how many bald guys do you see in TV commercials to being used in advertising products? It'll always be some attractive guy WITH hair because that's what is universally seen as attractive. 

Also it has to be noted that it's women over a certain age that would be more accepting of the bald man. Women below 30 are far less likely to be attracted to one. Of course all women want confidence, kindness, personality etc. but that's only WHEN IT'S COMBINED with an attractive face, obviously and certainly for the really attractive women that face is one with hair. 
Was out today actually and noticed a few bald guys, again though with women who were average to below average looking, in my view of course.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> > In fact I even said (which you ignored) that bald can have some sexy advantages such as "come and rub that bald head on my arse".
> 
> 
> You did say that, fair point.
> ...


People of all types of shapes, sizes, and hair status exist. Most people average people manage to live without an obsessive complex ---such as you have developed--- about your hair loss.

What do you want to hear? That only average to below average women will be with a bald man? 

Maybe the fact that the *hot above average* women you so want aren't interested in you has nothing to do with the status of your hair. Maybe even with full hair you are not at their level of hotness.

A smoking hot dude is hot whether he has hair or not.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> You did say that, fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even my kids understand that advertising is fake. Look at the impossible standard women are supposed to compete with when it comes to advertising, should we all moan about it all day on the www?

Have you ever been a bald man with a great attitude? Genuine question.


----------

